# SS 29.02.20 - Haydn #71



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 71 in B-flat major, H. I/71

1. Adagio - Allegro con brio
2. Adagio
3. Menuetto & Trio
4. Finale: Vivace
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's the return of Papa Haydn and his seventy first symphony. This one doesn't seem to get much mention but I always have enjoyed it so I am looking forward to hearing it again. I hope everyone can join in this weekend.

I usually listen to Antal Dorati but this weekend I'll be listening to:








Adam Fischer/Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll try a different recording, for a change.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I just listened to Fischer's recording of this a couple days ago, so I'll revisit Dorati. Great symphony.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not familiar with #71. I'll listen on YouTube to Christopher Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music, which sounds quite good on a quick sample. Over half an hour long!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I just listened to Fischer's recording of this a couple days ago, so I'll revisit Dorati. Great symphony.


The ever reliable Dorati for me and will probably try at least one other


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Fischer and Austro-Hungarian


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one for me later .


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's the return of Papa Haydn and his seventy first symphony. This one doesn't seem to get much mention but I always have enjoyed it so I am looking forward to hearing it again. I hope everyone can join in this weekend.
> 
> I usually listen to Antal Dorati but this weekend I'll be listening to:
> 
> ...


My choice,maybe something from spotify also


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm also with Fischer.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to a performance by Christopher Hogwood and the Academy of Ancient Music. It sounded pretty good to me.

Mvmt 1 is harmonically meandering for much of its length and doesn’t show us the typical bluff and forceful Haydn. The softer parts are unusually withdrawn and subtle and maybe attract the interest more because of that. Still, the movement features the contrast of the softer music with louder and more rhythmic passages, mostly derived from the main theme.

Mvmt 2 is an Adagio theme and variations, relaxing but mainly of casual interest at first. Fortunately, things get more interesting toward the end.

Mvmt 3 is the usual Menuetto, this one with good tunes but absent the rhythmic trickery Haydn often employs in such cases. Not bad, but certainly not a standout.

Mvmt 4 , the Vivace finale, is cast in sonata form rather than the (perhaps) expected rondo. This is a “big” movement; Haydn has shifted the center of gravity of his symphony to the end. And within the movement, the most interesting music is in the development section – very Beethovenian, in that regard at least.

In short, a very nice symphony with considerable strength and originality in the outer movements.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

This symphony is one of my favorites by Haydn. It's unusually dark and unstable for a symphony in the major mode. The first, third and fourth movements all have strong contrasting material in the minor mode, and they all have passages that wander, growing quiet and tentative before finding their way back to the main themes — almost like being lost in the woods. This commonality of procedure and expression gives it a very unified effect. The first movement and finale, if I am hearing correctly, both have false recapitulations in the development sections(?) — I'll have to study a score to check this out. I also like the quasi-Baroque sequential passages in the first movement with the dissonant suspensions, which hark back to the Sturm und Drang symphonies in the 40s. Yes, perhaps as Ken says, Beethovenian in some respects — or perhaps Bachian? (CPE) 

Oh, I also listened to the Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music recording.


----------

